# Satellite TV



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if any of the forum members can give me some advice on which TV package/company to go with in the UAE.

Primarily I want to be able to watch live sport especially English football, US sports (NHL/NBA, ESPN shows like Sportscenter, and Aussie AFL and NRL in that order of importance/preference.

I would also like channels like Discovery if possible. I can live without the movies and reality show channels.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Gareth


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will need to find out if you are in a Du or Etisalat covered area and subscribe to their packages. The other option is to buy a set top box yourself (or whatever it is called), and buy the decoder cards.
Whichever option you take up, the packages are standard: For EPL, Abu dhabi sports ; for Aussie sports taken Orbit Showtime sports package; For other sports al Jazeera sports; Discovery I think comes either free or as a part of the standard channels when you subscribe to Orbit Showtime. For pricing check this website (whichever option you choose, the pricing will be almost the same) - Packages


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Orbit Showtime will set you back 80 dirhams a month for their sports package. Abu Dhabi sports and Al Jazeera are about 300 dirhams each for the whole year.


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually i had the OSN and i was able to watch ALjazeera channels on but after i updated to OSN On Demand i was not able to watch Aljazeera so now to get all the sport channels i have 2 Receivers connected: 
1- OSN for all the entertainment channels (which i recommend)
2- AD Humax receiver with 2 cards -aljazeera and AD- so you can watch the champions league and the all the other leagues.

Good luck


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi rinad - do you have to swap the cards or does it have multiple slots??


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

Burj said:


> Hi rinad - do you have to swap the cards or does it have multiple slots??


you can't put any card into the OSN on demand.
for the AD sport receiver you can put 2 cards


----------

